# Gluten and Dairy-free "MREs"



## 5Stones (Jul 25, 2012)

If someone has posted this, sorry. I searched the threads, but couldn't find it. Who offers the healthiest options for MRE and/or freeze dried long term food storage (such as gluten-free, dairy-free, non-GMO, etc...)? Help and advice appreciated in advance'


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My son (who is in the military) told me that some of the Israeli MREs are gluten free. I don't know if you can find anything on them. 

I have a child who is on a restricted diet. I just store regular food for her. I don't have a lot of freeze dried food in my storage. I just store regular food and rotate it. You can buy GF foods and store those. Since I make everything from scratch, I just buy ingredients and store those.


----------



## 5Stones (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks! That's pretty much what we've concluded---that we'll have to sort of "do it ourselves"...appreciate the input!


----------

